# WTF are you doing now STIG



## THE STIG (Mar 26, 2015)

................................


----------



## mike j (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm guessing w/ all these nautical colors, you're veering toward a sailing theme & have dropped the handlebars for a tiller ?


----------



## Greg M (Mar 26, 2015)

Set up for a left handed bike polo player?


----------



## slick (Mar 26, 2015)

Is/was this the copper and black bike or ??? Did i miss something??


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 26, 2015)

slick said:


> Is/was this the copper and black bike or ??? Did i miss something??




yes......last 3 pgs
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?43157-What-does-your-current-project-look-like-now


----------



## barracuda (Mar 26, 2015)

That's totally bitchen.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 27, 2015)

One hand fer beer another to steer.


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 27, 2015)

That's what I was thinking. A beer and steer bike..nice.


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 27, 2015)

mike j said:


> I'm guessing w/ all these nautical colors, you're veering toward a sailing theme & have dropped the handlebars for a tiller ?




now i don't like it, time for a repaint ........


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 27, 2015)

...but what to do when a shift is needed


----------



## RustyK (Mar 27, 2015)

Those are really rare parade-bars. You would steer with the right hand and wave with the left.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 27, 2015)

The Stigfeld Follies


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 29, 2015)

*you doing now stig*

really like the paint job super nice stig   from bicycle larry


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2015)

*1 handed rider....*

I don't think the rider could ever let go of the handle... the bike would pull to the side... I couldn't ride it "No Hands".....
I know I am not telling Stig anything he doesn't already know....
I have seen your craftsmanship before.... Very cool look.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks like a wall hanger


----------



## rickyd (Mar 29, 2015)

If the left side is built and an appropriate stem is offered I can see this, otherwise???


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 30, 2015)

it's only a mockup... if i dig it, ill make a set


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 13, 2015)

...............................


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 13, 2015)

Wish I had a Blue Bird I could play dress up with when I was bored. Must be nice. See ya Friday, cant wait to see what you bring.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 13, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Wish I had a Blue Bird




you can Fri. ............


----------



## mike j (Apr 13, 2015)

Holy Guacamole Stig !!! Last time you posted it, you were just gonna change the tires on that thang.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 13, 2015)

*are you doing now stig*

as always super nice job on this i like!!!!!!!


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 13, 2015)

mike j said:


> you were just gonna change the tires




they didn't match


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2015)

*Paint job looks Great!....*

What is that ride-on-Video ..ueTiger thingamajig??  People that have bad winters put those in the Garage??



THE STIG said:


>


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 14, 2015)

full motion race sim


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 14, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> What is that ride-on-Video ..ueTiger thingamajig??




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98O_pLj4iWE


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 14, 2015)

.................................


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 15, 2015)

..................................


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 15, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> (3) $6. Martha Stewart rattle cans, some compound and a lil rubba dub dub




I can't even keep track of which of your BB's are which anymore.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Apr 15, 2015)

Ole Martha knows her colors, really nice combo there. That green looks like like sage w/ some honey dew mellon thrown in & a dash of caribbean.


----------



## slick (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like the Christmas Shelby Speedline. Just a suggestion but i think maroon and cream would look incredible. Or Ford Washington blue and cream. Washington blue is a non metallic dark blue.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 16, 2015)

slick said:


> Looks like the Christmas Shelby Speedline.




good enough for a weekend beater


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 16, 2015)

..........................


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 19, 2015)

.............................


----------



## mike j (Apr 19, 2015)

Ok Stig, when you started w/ the Martha Stewart paint... that's one thing. It's way past that now, you may be crossing a line that can't be un-crossed.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 21, 2015)

...................................


----------



## mike j (Apr 22, 2015)

Stig, I like where this is going. Under the influence of your fractured visions, I just rolled one out myself. Finished in Martha, of course; Arctic Pearl w/ Heirloom Pewter trim.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 22, 2015)

mike j said:


> Stig, I like where this is going. Under the influence of your fractured visions, I just rolled one out myself. Finished in Martha, of course; Arctic Pearl w/ Heirloom Pewter trim.




SWEEET!      hope the NWCU don't get me


----------



## MaxGlide (Apr 22, 2015)

Man I LOVE the look of the Blue Bird.... I don't know how it rides but wow... art on wheels....


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 22, 2015)

..............................


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2015)

You know the RRB build off should be staring soon... Just Sayin'


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 22, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> You know the RRB build off should be staring soon... Just Sayin'



 i guess it's done


----------



## mike j (Apr 22, 2015)

I'mmmm...speechless, hope ole Martha comes thru on the colors.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 22, 2015)

..........................


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 28, 2015)




----------

